# Recommend me a classic car garage



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Guys is there anyone in northern ireland pref around the belfast area who you would trust to do work on a classic e type jag? I have had a look and can't find any?


----------



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

What type of work?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

General maintaince if it breaks down all mechanical really


----------



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

My father in-law is a mechanic and a very good one at that and has serviced an E type jag a few times in the past. Only thing is he is located in Dungannon. Prob no good to you?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

a wee bit far but thanks. Anyone else got any suggestions. I am only looking on the off chance something comes off but unless i know i can get it maintained i wouldn't even entertain have it


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

There's no routine maintenance on an e-Type that can't be handled by a competent amateur... I restored my old V12 myself and I'm not a pro. :thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i wouldn't mind doing brakes and filters and disks and pads etc but its when something else goes wrong that id worry. I was also looking for a jag club but couldn't find an active one unless I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

AutoQ on Ravenhill Avenue do a lot of work on specialist cars, really helpful and trustworthy guys who appreciate a car that has been well loved by its owner.


----------

